# Vote for Your favorite Hobbit



## 1stvermont (Oct 8, 2020)

I was thinking about this as I was finishing up another round of reading of The Hobbit followed by the LOTR. And I think my favorite hobbit is Bilbo. I find so much in common with him. I also like Sam and Pippin as a close second and third. So my question is, who is your favorite hobbit?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 8, 2020)

Pippin. Just because he's not on your list.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 9, 2020)

Nob. Same reason. 

More seriously, I don't know that I could pick a "favorite" as each of the major four shines at the proper time.

Less seriously, l'll be interested to see how many votes Ted and Lobelia get. 😂

If I had to choose the hobbit the most like _me, _I'd probably have to reluctantly own up to another one you left out: "Fatty" Bolger.


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 9, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> Pippin. Just because he's not on your list.




*Holy crap how did I miss him? i have brought shame upon myself. 


And I cant edit it. Damn. *


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 9, 2020)

Wouldn't we count Smeagol and Deagol as hobbits?


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 10, 2020)

Ealdwyn said:


> Wouldn't we count Smeagol and Deagol as hobbits?



Well, I have done a horrible job at this leaving pip out, so why not Smeagol? 

I did consider him but I thought Tolkien left his origins in the air somewhat. Or did i read in people of ME that he was from one of the hobbit tribes before they cross the mountains?


----------



## Elthir (Oct 11, 2020)

You left out _*Dinodas*_ _*Brandybuck*_ too!


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes, I only had a certain number of options. Maybe we should have done 2 pools, and then had a championship.


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 12, 2020)

_Thanks to Erestor Arcamen_ I have added a few requested hobits to the list. *You can also change your vote if you have already voted*.


----------



## Elthir (Oct 12, 2020)

Dinodas!
Dinodas!
Dinodas!

and his brother Dodinas!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 14, 2020)

The grossly underrated Fatty Bolger, who volunteered to act as bait for Nazgul.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 14, 2020)

And later became a Robin Hood-like outlaw, leading a band of rebels against the Man.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2020)

I note the list still lacks Bandobras "The Bullroarer" Took, the guy who invented golf in 2747 TA (1147 SR) in the North-farthing. 🧐


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 15, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> I note the list still lacks Bandobras "The Bullroarer" Took, the guy who invented golf in 2747 TA (1147 SR) in the North-farthing. 🧐



added to the list. You can change yours at any time.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 16, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> added to the list. You can change yours at any time.


Er ... thanks. But I find it impossible to single out any one Hobbit as total favorite.
I was actually indulging in one of my less pleasant characteristics, nagging (a close relative of my favorite, nitpicking).
This may not have been a good idea of yours, to react as you did.
I suddenly feel an urge to dig into Appendix C, the family trees of the Bagginses, Tooks, Brandybucks and Master Samwise.
Even deducting quite a bit of overlap, there are still dozens of names I could throw at you ... 🤓🙄


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 16, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Er ... thanks. But I find it impossible to single out any one Hobbit as total favorite.
> I was actually indulging in one of my less pleasant characteristics, nagging (a close relative of my favorite, nitpicking).
> This may not have been a good idea of yours, to react as you did.
> I suddenly feel an urge to dig into Appendix C, the family trees of the Bagginses, Tooks, Brandybucks and Master Samwise.
> Even deducting quite a bit of overlap, there are still dozens of names I could throw at you ... 🤓🙄




lol.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Oct 19, 2020)

Will anyone vote for the only female: lovely Lobelia?

Was Tolkien having an unsubtle go at Vita Sackville-West?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 19, 2020)

Its conceivable, but it goes much further than that.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2021)

Sam all the way.


----------

